# Pipestem Lake



## Radar03 (Sep 5, 2007)

Want to try fishing while up bird hunting this this fall again, heard Pipestem has big crappies? but wondering about walleyes too. I tried the Jamestown resevoir last year w/o much luck so I want to try Pipestem this year. Any info would be a great help! And is there any good campgrounds anyone would recommend? Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

BE CAREFUL. They are very shallow parts on the lake, so if you are new never run wide open.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Radar03 said:


> Want to try fishing while up bird hunting this this fall again, heard Pipestem has big crappies? but wondering about walleyes too. I tried the Jamestown resevoir last year w/o much luck so I want to try Pipestem this year. Any info would be a great help! And is there any good campgrounds anyone would recommend? Thanks


The lake was a gem 8 years ago but it's been pounded since. I still hear of big crappies coming out and numbers at times, but to my knowledge it hasn't rebounded yet.

We primarily fished it in the winter for crappies with a few sporadic walleyes.


----------

